# transatlantic cables



## 6079SmithW (Dec 31, 2020)

Hey guys,

I heard a theory that the transatlantic cables, allegedly run in the 1870s were old tech that had been 'found'.

Even today it seems like a feat of engineering to get a cable to lay across a sea floor... 

What holds it in place? With the pressure of thousands of miles of sea pressing against the cable surely it would break? 

I suspect there is more to the story than we are told


----------



## JimmyK (Dec 31, 2020)

Check this out. It was a story from the previous SH.
A mysterious ship, that had a Porsche style engine, but had sails and paddle wheels. 
https://www.gracesguide.co.uk/SS_Great_Eastern


----------



## Broken Agate (Jan 1, 2021)

Something I wonder about is how they lay the cables over the extremely variable terrain that's on the ocean floor. There are mountains, valleys, and canyons, just like on land. How does the cable go over these features? How do they not break when there's an earthquake?


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 1, 2021)

Broken Agate said:


> Something I wonder about is how they lay the cables over the extremely variable terrain that's on the ocean floor. There are mountains, valleys, and canyons, just like on land. How does the cable go over these features? How do they not break when there's an earthquake?


I know the more modern one will pull a sort of anchor/plough type device through the seabed to create a trough to lay the cable in however i think this is a fairly modern technique. how the old ones.


_View: https://youtu.be/KDcdgcRtvBQ_


Official view, good stating point but maybe more to the story.


_View: https://youtu.be/2UTrqHZf7Cg_


----------



## Timeshifter (Jan 1, 2021)

Skimmed the video, it is resplendant with the usual bravado and genious 'men' of the times... they laid the line, then the engineer sent too many vaults down the line, and fried it... yeh, because they wouldn't have tested this prior...

I have no evidence, but my gut feeling is that these cables were found, with elaborate tales of their invention and instalation retro fitted. And, if they fried the line, it was through not understanding what they had found.

Cyrus Feild is possibly another historical psuedo character, his wiki certainly reads like one.

The SS Great Eastern, another one of those found technologies was involved in laying a later cable.

Most probably all part of the same fairytale


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Jan 1, 2021)

The main ones - from the US to New York, would have to account for the mid-Atlantic ridge / rift.

Apparently the ridge was discovered whilst trying to investigate the possibility of submarine cables, by Charles Wyville Thompson (of the East India Company).  The ridge however is seismologically active, and volcanic. So this would be something else the cables would need to navigate.

Another thing that I find interesting is that the cables were laid before the idea of sea floor spreading / continental drift THEORIES were recognised in the 1950's / 1960's. 

Seafloor spreading - Wikipedia

This strikes me as something they should have taken into account. Apparently the Atlantic increases by 1-10cm each year. Since the first Transatlantic cable in 1866, that would be a minimum of 154cm to a max 15.4m. Do cables not need to take account of continental drift? It strikes me they should, although I may be unaware of a stretchy tech that accommodates. Although I doubt this existed in those days, or would have been taken into account by people unaware it existed. I struggle to see how one could measure the sea floor accurately in the mid-nineteenth century. We are talking pre-sonar, pre-submarines. The article below seems to provide a good amount of detail behind the process:

History of the Atlantic Cable & Submarine Telegraphy -  1870 British - Indian Cable

A further thing to note: is that in the history of submarine cables being laid, there is a number of East India Company people being involved. See the below link:

Distant Writing - The Companies Abroad

For instance, William Montogomerie - a surgeon in the British East India Company. The aforementioned Charles Wyville Thompson. Sure they were a big company running the worlds trade and doing what they do. So you would expect them to be involved. However, I am sure we are all in a similar boat that they are very much heavily involved in the Great Heist story (I am really proud of that wordplay).  

Apparently undersea cables were considered safer, and less liable to attack than overseas ones. But this begs the question, were they not a target during the World Wars? I can see that they were less vulnerable, although surely if they were destroyed then that would be more critical?

_*I also below have a few more specific musings on this that are related, although not directly:*_

Apologies if this is slightly off-topic, but it also strikes me that the undersea cables issue might be of relevance to the shape of the Earth debate. In a similar way to flight plans, they appear to be heavily centred on the North hemisphere. I wonder how they would look on flat earth maps. It could be evidence either way I guess. 

Another slighly offtopic musing that has popped into my head during this. Is that perhaps the search for somewhere to lay cables across the Atlantic (or possibly the discovery of pre-existing cables) may have had something to do with searching for Atlantis. The vast body of cables seem to go through the rough locale (sure I can see that it is between New York and Europe) but hey. Maybe they stumbled across such cables whilst looking for this? 

In the context of our current situation, one could not have a worldwide technocracy without such cables. We could not be in this interconnected situation without them. Conversely this makes me think, if they were an essential part of a teleological NWO narrative, then it may be that they needed to develop them at that particular point. Except perhaps using a tech that wasn't yet available at the time.

The timing of the cables seems to fit into that sweet spot - similar to the invention of photography, the start of the Police system, the invention of the bicycle, where things just seem to come into being, just in time to setup a new world per a re-set narrative.


----------



## Timeshifter (Jan 1, 2021)

E.Bearclaw said:


> The timing of the cables seems to fit into that sweet spot - similar to the invention of photography, the start of the Police system, the invention of the bicycle, where things just seem to come into being, just in time to setup a new world per a re-set narrative.



100% agree, no coincidences, any of these.


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Jan 1, 2021)

The cross-section looks a little like the Tower of Babel. Sure I know that means nothing and is probably a co-incidence. However quite poetically, if this was destroyed the world would no longer be able to be in communique. Something else that I am now wondering is whether the Tower of Babel is a metaphor for such a cable except instead of across an ocean, perhaps to the Heavens. When one would try and transfer that story into a Biblical - pre-cable narrative. One must replace a cable with something that fits the narrative. You say Cable, I say Kabbalah!

Apologies if this observation is a little on the esoteric side. I don't per se buy into it myself. I just was struck by the similarity, and wanted to document it.


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 1, 2021)

Timeshifter said:


> Skimmed the video, it is resplendant with the usual bravado and genious 'men' of the times... they laid the line, then the engineer sent too many vaults down the line, and fried it... yeh, because they wouldn't have tested this prior...
> 
> I have no evidence, but my gut feeling is that these cables were found, with elaborate tales of their invention and instalation retro fitted. And, if they fried the line, it was through not understanding what they had found.
> 
> ...


Reads like a list of happy coincidences, interesting snippet from there is that the western union could not get an overland cable because of a lack of trees in Siberia but had plenty on the Canada side and the relative flatness of the atlantic seabed(rolls eyes).

The whole affair seems to tie up a lot of loose ends in a very convenient way, an eventual use for the seemingly useless great easton, the fulfilment of Morse's prophecy, are just a few of the highlights.

I also wonder how and who's generator they were using to get that much voltage as the were at the relative dawn of such technology!


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jan 1, 2021)

E.Bearclaw said:


> The main ones - from the US to New York, would have to account for the mid-Atlantic ridge / rift.
> 
> Apparently the ridge was discovered whilst trying to investigate the possibility of submarine cables, by Charles Wyville Thompson (of the East India Company).  The ridge however is seismologically active, and volcanic. So this would be something else the cables would need to navigate.
> 
> ...




The video also mentioned in passing that the ridge had been mapped some years before.

Mapping the sea floor in the 1850's...

With what exactly? A yardstick?!

Or did they find a map, that we are not allowed to see


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 1, 2021)

Does it occur to anyone else they simply buggered about with dates and events?
Today they sell the tale of satellites flying in circles without any means of propulsion as being the epitome of communications infrastructure when the truth is it is cable based supported by microwave masts. Not that I know more or less than anyone else but the lies being told about reality are older than I am.
Undersea cable breaks are so frequent there are specialist repair ships at sea all the time. I only know this as a friend of my wife's has a son-in-law who works on one of them.


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Jan 1, 2021)

My brother - who has spent a large amount of his life mapping the sea floor around the Antarctic, has informed me that they would have used a rope with a lump of lead on the end. A lead line. You can feel when it hits the bottom and and measure the length of the rope. Not sure that this could be used for an entire ocean. He thinks it would be an immense process of trial and error.


----------



## CBRadio (Jan 1, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Does it occur to anyone else they simply buggered about with dates and events?
> Today they sell the tale of satellites flying in circles without any means of propulsion as being the epitome of communications infrastructure when the truth is it is cable based supported by microwave masts. Not that I know more or less than anyone else but the lies being told about reality are older than I am.
> Undersea cable breaks are so frequent there are specialist repair ships at sea all the time. I only know this as a friend of my wife's has a son-in-law who works on one of them.



I'm showing my ignorance here, but I know you're a tolerant lot....
I also believe satellites are fictional artefacts for pre-existing technology - which until reading this thread I assumed was cable-based, as many have said. But could the cable story itself be a fiction? I mean, earth-bound telecommunications seem to work miraculously well, but when we consider what they supposedly rely on - as documented in this thread - could it be a cover for something else? Could our intention/belief in the efficacy of these communications be the actual instrument? Or some as yet unidentified technology?

Having repair ships on standby would add to the story, and doubtless cables break, but what difference does the breakage really make?
I've been wondering about telephone lines too. When you see them stretch across mountains and valleys - something just doesn't add up to me.


----------



## Silent Bob (Jan 2, 2021)

CBRadio said:


> kd-755 said:
> 
> 
> > Does it occur to anyone else they simply buggered about with dates and events?
> ...



You reminded me of something I watched recently, took me a bit of head scratching to find it it again as I watch a lot of stuff! I finally remembered, link below. In short it is about the ether being the medium for our modern communications/internet. He backs this theory up with some good examples, like how fast we can access a webiste on the other side of the world. The other example that sticks out is the difference between the quality of a phone call to someone local, which sometimes breaks up as you lose signal, vs the efforless streaming of an HD movie on the same device. The former uses the mobile phone network, the latter directly uses the ether! The cables etc he suggests are used purely for data mining.....


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeYWjNhZ_JY_


----------



## CBRadio (Jan 2, 2021)

@Silent Bob 

Thank you for that very helpful video. (Bit confused by the gratuitous visuals though.)
It makes a lot of sense to me.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jan 2, 2021)

The cables could be a cover story for using radio tech, which shouldn't work on a globe... But would work okay using the ether on a flat plane
Without this whole bouncing off the ionosphere garbage. Bouncing off of the dome would work...

I'm pretty sure they made a transatlantic radio broadcast with radio.


----------



## Oracle (Jan 3, 2021)

I just searched on the SS great eastern in the archives and found these interesting links in the  Archived replies .

Wayback link as original was 404'd


> *Europe calling America*
> 
> The transatlantic cable connects two continents
> 
> ...



If this is old rediscovered technology,it strikes me they may have been laid in order to connect Ireland and greater Ireland.
And then there's this Reply which makes the following important observation,



> > *Username:* jd755
> > *Date:* 2019-08-29 19:10:05
> > *Reaction Score:* 1
> 
> ...


?


----------

